

Monster Dam Is About To Slow The Rotation Of The Earth - tegeek
http://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-three-gorges-dam-really-will-slow-the-earths-rotation-2010-6#ixzz2gLFLVmuJ

======
easy_rider
Does this also mean that "back in the days" when continents were kludged
together, the rotational spin was way faster/slower?

------
tegeek
Does anyone have more insight on this? Can we slow down or fasten the rotation
of Earth by current Human technology/processes?

~~~
TonyNib
I would have thought that a nuke would do _something_ to the spin of the
earth, for example.

Also if we disrupted the ocean currents it may have effect. Apart from killing
off lots of animals, of course.

~~~
jgeorge
Fukushima changed the rotation of the earth as well
([http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/japanquake/earth20...](http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/japanquake/earth20110314.html))

I think there are calculations on nuke tests and rotation as well but I'd
expect they'd be a much smaller scale.

